# Fasted Cardio



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Planning on starting some form of morning fasted cardio to try and shift some stubborn fat, probably supplementing with Yohimbine HCL.

I was wondering what people thought about fast paced walking (fast as I can naturally but not a mincing power walk :whistling: ) for around 40 mins with ankle weights for added resistance?

Would the intensity be high enough to burn the mobilized fatty acids?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> Planning on starting some form of morning fasted cardio to try and shift some stubborn fat, probably supplementing with Yohimbine HCL.
> 
> I was wondering what people thought about fast paced walking (fast as I can naturally but not a mincing power walk :whistling: ) for around 40 mins with ankle weights for added resistance?
> 
> Would the intensity be high enough to burn the mobilized fatty acids?


 That's what I do & it's proving quite effective.

I also pop some eph & caff 30 mins before


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Good to hear you're seeing results, I will probably exchange the eph for yohimbine as I'm looking to target the stubborn lower ab, love handle fat


----------



## Skinnymonkey (Mar 5, 2010)

xpower said:


> That's what I do & it's proving quite effective.
> 
> I also pop some eph & caff 30 mins before


maybe a bit of a noob q, but how is caffeine meant to help with fat loss?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Ankle weights?! Throw a 50lb weight jacket on and give it a go it works great!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Ankle weights?! Throw a 50lb weight jacket on and give it a go it works great!


we're not all machines mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy Gun (Dec 14, 2009)

Caffeine speeds up metabolism. Faster metabolism leads to more calories burned each day.


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

50lb weight jacket? You should be in the marines or something.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

tom_91 said:


> 50lb weight jacket? You should be in the marines or something.


Nah i am the universal soldier......at least in my head:lol:


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ha, sounds good for motivation!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Ankle weights?! Throw a 50lb weight jacket on and give it a go it works great!


Con you mentioned this i looked it up on ebay i will invest in one these pretty cheap. :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

tom_91 said:


> 50lb weight jacket? You should be in the marines or something.


Marines are pussies compared to Con!! :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

sizar said:


> Con you mentioned this i looked it up on ebay i will invest in one these pretty cheap. :thumb:


Works very well mate gets your body used to carrying heavier body weights which will pay off in the long run.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Could somebody explain how 'fasted' CV is more beneficial for fat burning than having had breakfast or any other meal a reasonable time period before?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BennyC said:


> Could somebody explain how 'fasted' CV is more beneficial for fat burning than having had breakfast or any other meal a reasonable time period before?


Lack of insulin to blunt fat burning.

Nothing for the body to tap into besides body fat.


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

> Marines are pussies compared to Con!!


Ok the SAS then.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Lack of insulin to blunt fat burning.
> 
> Nothing for the body to tap into besides body fat.


Ahh I see.

I was under the impression that the body will still burn the same amount of calories regardless of the time of day/nutrition intake. However as you state, I'm assuming more of those calories will be utilised from fat?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

tom_91 said:


> Ok the SAS then.


Too big for SAS.


----------



## Tommy Gun (Dec 14, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Lack of insulin to blunt fat burning.
> 
> Nothing for the body to tap into besides body fat.


But as fat burning happens two hours or so after cardio, then you'll just burn muscle. Have something to eat IMO.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BennyC said:


> Ahh I see.
> 
> I was under the impression that the body will still burn the same amount of calories regardless of the time of day/nutrition intake. However as you state, I'm assuming more of those calories will be utilised from fat?


Yes. You can burn fat you can burn glycogen and you can burn muscle for energy, i prefer the first


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

SEALS?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BennyC said:


> Ahh I see.
> 
> I was under the impression that the body will still burn the same amount of calories regardless of the time of day/nutrition intake. However as you state, I'm assuming more of those calories will be utilised from fat?


A calorie is not just a calorie. Our bodies store food in different ways, and different nutrients cause different metabolic environments within the body. Different foods stimulate different hormones etc etc etc. If you fed 2 twins the same calorific quantity, but comprised the calories from different sources you will get completely different results!!!!!

Don't get me started.................


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> A calorie is not just a calorie. Our bodies store food in different ways, and different nutrients cause different metabolic environments within the body. Different foods stimulate different hormones etc etc etc. If you fed 2 twins the same calorific quantity, but comprised the calories from different sources you will get completely different results!!!!!
> 
> Don't get me started.................


Get started mate as there seems to be some misinformation on this thread:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Will wearing a weighted vest raise your heart rate considerably? Have been doing low intensity fasted cardio at 130-135, so if I start using a weighted vest should I still maintain this HR?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Will wearing a weighted vest raise your heart rate considerably? Have been doing low intensity fasted cardio at 130-135, so if I start using a weighted vest should I still maintain this HR?


Sure if you keep up the same pace as you would without, increased workload= increased heart rate.

I don't measure heart rate i just go as hard as i can for an hour.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Tommy Gun said:


> But as fat burning happens two hours or so after cardio, then you'll just burn muscle. Have something to eat IMO.


Where the hell did you get that information from??????????????

The mitochondria in your muscle cells prefer to use fat as energy, it's more efficient!! So long as your output is not greater than the speed at which your mitochondria can supply energy from fat, then it is unlikely you will burn glucose or protein for energy. Eating will promote the secretion of insulin, the body doesn't break down bodyfat in the presence of insulin. Insulin is an anabolic hormone, and contrary to popular bodybuilding terminology anabolic simply means building up tissue, and this can be fat, or muscle. The body doesn't do anabolic and catabolic at the same time, as the hormonal environments are different. As burning fat is catabolic, it just ain't gonna happen in an anabolic environment. i.e. after eating food. That is also why it works burning fat after doing weights, as this also puts the body in a catabolic environment.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I done fasted cardio (once) :lol: Yeah, I know shameful! 

I was so unbelievably hungry all day afterwards...

I usually stick to doing my cardio mid morning after a pro-6 drink. Just easier for me and I tend to put more into it when I'm more awake.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Sure if you keep up the same pace as you would without, increased workload= increased heart rate.
> 
> I don't measure heart rate i just go as hard as i can for an hour.


Yeah I'm never sure what to do in terms of cardio (on a cut at the moment). From what I've read low intensity uses slow twitch and burns fat more during the workout, but high intensity uses fast twitch and boosts metabolism for more fat burning post workout? So I have no idea what to do :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Yeah I'm never sure what to do in terms of cardio (on a cut at the moment). From what I've read low intensity uses slow twitch and burns fat more during the workout, but high intensity uses fast twitch and boosts metabolism for more fat burning post workout? So I have no idea what to do :lol:


Break a sweat and keep up a pace where you could have a labored conversation if need be. It's not rocket science.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Where the hell did you get that information from??????????????
> 
> The mitochondria in your muscle cells prefer to use fat as energy, it's more efficient!! So long as your output is not greater than the speed at which your mitochondria can supply energy from fat, then it is unlikely you will burn glucose or protein for energy. Eating will promote the secretion of insulin, the body doesn't break down bodyfat in the presence of insulin. Insulin is an anabolic hormone, and contrary to popular bodybuilding terminology anabolic simply means building up tissue, and this can be fat, or muscle. The body doesn't do anabolic and catabolic at the same time, as the hormonal environments are different. As burning fat is catabolic, it just ain't gonna happen in an anabolic environment. i.e. after eating food. That is also why it works burning fat after doing weights, as this also puts the body in a catabolic environment.


great info thanks, so would i be correct in saying,it would be ideal for a cut would be 1hour fasted and 1 hour post weights, lowish/steady heart rate. obviously along side a kcal deficient diet?

thanks


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> great info thanks, so would i be correct in saying,it would be ideal for a cut would be 1hour fasted and 1 hour post weights, lowish/steady heart rate. obviously along side a kcal deficient diet?
> 
> thanks


An hour PWO is excessive stick to 30 minutes.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Tommy Gun said:


> But as fat burning happens two hours or so after cardio, then you'll just burn muscle. Have something to eat IMO.


When you sleep your insulin level drops and your body produces highly fat mobilising growth hormone so when you wake up your body is largely running off free fatty acids in your blood stream.

Do cardio first thing and fasted and your body has a preference for using the fatty acids for fuel as they are already freed up and circulating in the blood stream.

If the intensity is kept low then your body wont burn any muscle tissue for fuel as it has a ready source of fuel.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> An hour PWO is excessive stick to 30 minutes.


X2 ^^^ that is what I was going to answer, almost the letter. Great minds and all that. :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks con joe reps, im busy sorting out a plan to shift me flab. all took on board


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Joe /Con I love reading your replies , a wealth of info, they challenge me to learn more. Great posts lads.

I've done fasted cardio for a couple of months now and the weight has fallen off, still a bit to go but I love am cardio it's a breeze.


----------

